# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  shed doors

## redheeler

Hi all
I am building a pair of doors for an opening -3.0x 2.200 high -for an old shed. I have approx. 0.015mm difference when I measure from corner to corner. I was wondering if I should make the doors as one piece, leaving a small gap in the middle to saw through once doors are hung. Any ideas would be appreciated.
Thanks
Redheeler

----------


## Bloss

Wow what sloppy construction that was - "approx. 0.015mm" difference across   the diagonal!  :Shock:  
Many ways to do any job usually and so with this. I would be building the two doors separately and identically allowing for the hanging gaps on the hinge sides, the clearances top & bottom and the closing gap in the centre. All these can be sealed up after by using strips to create a jamb after the doors have been built and hung and if you want no gap in the centre you can use a strip to overlap on the outside or inside from one door to another or you can build the doors to rebate one over the other at the centre. Hinge choice will depend on the way you want the doors to work and will influence the design & build. 
It is importantly is to ensure that you brace correctly. If you are making a timber frame then the timber brace needs to go from the outer top (centre) to the lower hinge side for each door. This is less an issue of you make the doors square and firmly screw and immovable covering to that frame (such as colorbond, galvanised iron sheet or compressed fibre sheets) which will stay square when screwed onto the frame. You can use plywood or masonite gussets or full sheets to ensure rigidity and squareness or a steel wire or chain brace can be used in the opposite direction (from top hinge to bottom centre corner). 
A steel frame will need the bracing to run from the inner top hinge to the bottom centre of the door - the opposite diagonal to timber as it steel will stopping the door from dropping by tension - (timber braces work in compression). Depending on what it is made form and how it is constructed steel doors might need no diagonal bracing.

----------


## redheeler

Thankyou oldbloss I really appreciate the advice. Doors will be timber and I am using strap hinges- 3 per door. From the research I have done on hinges, it appears that the length of the  hinge should be two thirds of the width of the door.I was hoping to conceal hinges under outer skin of ply and flat iron over the ply, but I don't know how practical this will be.
Cheers
Redheeler

----------

